# Restoring an old mount



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I have an older mount of a 13 lb Canadian honker that was probably mounted around 1985 or so....... The neck feathers etc. is starting to lose its character and looking like you can see glue underneath. The bird has not been well taken care of. Not mistreated, just not cleaned as often as it should etc. Is there anything that can be done about the neck to make it look like a newer mount? I realize that its probably a tall order. Just looking for some ideas..........


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Great thread title! I think of lot us have one we'd like too! :yikes: :lol:


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

You know my ol girlfriend too? She's beyond repair, wrecked for life.....


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

wally-eye said:


> You know my ol girlfriend too? She's beyond repair, wrecked for life.....





Burksee said:


> not been well taken care of. Not mistreated, just not cleaned as often as it should etc


I have run in to those before too.....:lol:


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

This was fun, but I still need to know if there is anything to refurbish the goose.......


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Hopefully Mr.Zuck or one of the other taxidermists will see & respond to this Dan , but my first impression is:
For the amount of sheckles it will take to 'restore' the mount - you could probably go down to the north ramp when they are pilin' in to the lake this fall and "sm0ke" a new one and have a fresh mount put up (or a replica) for the amount of jack youll spend on the 'old' one....
WudYa think DZ?????

:SHOCKED:

R


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Windex will probably be your best home remedy. Same as dusting - spray the cloth first. Wipe with the grain of the feathers. Don't try to do it all at once. 

To all: this should be at least a yearly excersize for all fur and feathers and I believe fish. But, I am guilty of not taking the time as well.


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

sfw1960 said:


> Hopefully Mr.Zuck or one of the other taxidermists will see & respond to this Dan , but my first impression is:
> For the amount of sheckles it will take to 'restore' the mount - you could probably go down to the north ramp when they are pilin' in to the lake this fall and "sm0ke" a new one and have a fresh mount put up (or a replica) for the amount of jack youll spend on the 'old' one....
> WudYa think DZ?????
> 
> ...


I'm just a fish guy.


----------



## Capt Hook (Apr 3, 2006)

The problem is that any fat that was not cleaned off the inside of the skin over time will work its way up the quill to the barb of the feathers. Add to this the dust that is now sticking to this fat. 

Colman{sp?} fuel will do the job. Pour it on a clean white rag and wipe with the feathers. The mount will look like a wet rat! Now take a blow dryer on cool or use a box fan and dry the mount with the air flow in the direction of the feathers. They should puff right back up. Make sure you do this outside. I have restored many very old bird mounts including some birds of prey for the DNR and others.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I happen to have some Coleman fuel. Scary thinking about putting it on the mount but what the hey if it works. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

wally-eye said:


> I happen to have some Coleman fuel. Scary thinking about putting it on the mount but what the hey if it works. Thanks for the tip.


Hey - if it DOESN'T work out , look how EASY it'll be to get rid of the EVIDENCE!

:lol:

One match & you're all done....well done , that is!
:evilsmile


----------

